# FYI for Cache County folks



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

This notice concerns about 2 1/2 acres of wetlands in Cache County. It may not be anything noteworthy, but if any of you guys up there hunt near here, it may be worth a look. Here are some excerpts:

*SUBJECT: The U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, Sacramento District, (Corps) is evaluating a permit application to improve State Route 252 (SR-252), which would result in the permanent impacts to approximately 2.6242-acres and temporary impacts to 0.6248-acres of waters of the United States, including wetlands adjacent to SR-252 that are part of a larger contiguous wetland system that connects to Cutler Reservoir. 
LOCATION: The 4.3-mile-long Phase II project corridor is located along SR-252 running north and south between 200 North and 2500 North then east west along 2500 North to 600 West (approximate entrance to Logan Airport) within Sections 5, 8, and 17, of Township 11 North, Range 1 East, and Sections 17, 20, 29 and 32 of Township 12 North, Range 1 East, Logan, Cache County, Utah, and can be seen on the UT-LOGAN USGS Topographic Quadrangle.
PROJECT DESCRIPTION: The proposed Phase II project would complete the planned improvements on the SR-252 corridor. SR-252 consists of 1000 West and 2500 North in Logan. The Phase I project was permitted in 2011 by the Corps office and was constructed in 2011-2012. Phase I was 7-miles long and extended from the SR-252 and US-89 intersection to the SR-252 and US-91 intersection. The applicant is proposing to improve an additional 4.3-mile section of SR-252 which would permanently impact 2.6242-acres and temporarily impact 0.6248-acres of wetlands. 
Environmental Setting. There are approximately 18.96 acres of wet meadow and emergent marsh wetlands within the overall project area which includes Phase I and II. Existing wetlands occur within the existing corridor right-of-way over most of the SR-252 corridor length. The site is characterized by mostly industrial and commercial areas with some residential in the southern portion of the project area. The wetlands within the project area consists of wet meadow habitat dominated by red top, scouring rush, Kentucky fescue, fox tail barley, Baltic rush, field mint, curly dock, and alkali cordgrass. The emergent marsh habitats within the project area are dominated by swamp milkweed, American sloughgrass, wooly sage, Nebraska Sedge, beaked sedge, spike rush, celery-leaf buttercup, hard stem bulrush, Olney's bulrush and cattail. The overall hydrological gradient of the area is from east to west with flows under 1000 West and 2500 North via culverts and ditches. These flows ultimately reach either the Logan River to the south and west or Cutler Reservoir, an impoundment of the Bear River, to the north and west. The hydrology across the north and central portions of the project area appear to be predominantly fed by natural springs. 
SUBMITTING COMMENTS: Written comments, referencing Public Notice SPK-2008-00528-UO must be submitted to the office listed below on or before February 27, 2013.
Hollis Jencks, Project Manager
US Army Corps of Engineers
Utah Regulatory Office
533 West 2600 South, Suite 150
Bountiful, Utah 84010
Email: [email protected] 
The Corps is particularly interested in receiving comments related to the proposal's probable impacts on the affected aquatic environment and the secondary and cumulative effects. Anyone may request, in writing, that a public hearing be held to consider this application. Requests shall specifically state, with particularity, the reason(s) for holding a public hearing. If the Corps determines that the information received in response to this notice is inadequate for thorough evaluation, a public hearing may be warranted. If a public hearing is warranted, interested parties will be notified of the time, date, and location. Please note that all comment letters received are subject to release to the public through the Freedom of Information Act. If you have questions or need additional information please contact the applicant or the Corps' project manager Hollis Jencks, 801-295-8380 extension 18, or email [email protected]. *


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

That's all city limits buddy.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

2 1/2 acres of wetlands being drained and paved over doesn't usually get many people upset. But if, by chance, those acres are productive wetlands that feed hunting areas, it may be of concern whether they are in a city or not. Just trying to give folks a heads up.
R


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

It's another 2.5 acres that the birds will loose forever.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> It's another 2.5 acres that the birds will loose forever.


+1


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

This is not the lost of one 2.5 acre pond. It is numerous tiny springs (<10 feet wide) that flow under the existing road. They are widening the road and will thus be taking up a bit more "wetland". Not a loss to waterfowlers, but the improved road will be a great benefit for those who travel through Logan and want to avoid downtown.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

The loss of wetlands for the "good of the community" has resulted in the loss of most of our wetlands in the nation. This is apparently not a wetland worth fighting for, but it is always good to keep an eye on what's going on out there just in case. The best defense against wetland loss in our state is us--Utah's waterfowlers. 
R


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

rjefre said:


> it is always good to keep an eye on what's going on out there just in case. The best defense against wetland loss in our state is us--Utah's waterfowlers.
> R


I agree 100% with this.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

NothinButGreen said:


> That's all city limits buddy.


All the more reason not to care? I have seen some exceptional opportunity zoned right out of existence. Thanks r for keeping folks updated without people like you we would be in alot of trouble!


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Thanks R, You're the man!


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

Donttreadonme said:


> This is not the lost of one 2.5 acre pond. It is numerous tiny springs (<10 feet wide) that flow under the existing road. They are widening the road and will thus be taking up a bit more "wetland". Not a loss to waterfowlers, but the improved road will be a great benefit for those who travel through Logan and want to avoid downtown.


Yeah, it means more Californians will move here and will now build along the better road, then the bypass will be worthless and another 20 acres will be lost due to houses. :evil:
But on a positive note by moving here they will keep us as #1 in the nation for air quality. -)O(-


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

they are widening a road that needs to be done .


----------

